# For Bruckner addicts only: Bruckner top Recordings per Symphony



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Andreas said:


> Impossible to say. At gunpoint, though, I'd probably pick these:
> 
> No. 1: Jochum, EMI
> No. 2: Tintner, Naxos
> ...


----------

